# The Undead Thread: Ghouls, Vampires, Zombies, Ghosts!



## ions (Jul 23, 2011)

If you ever get a chance shoot a zombie walk! Piles of fun!




Sexy Zombie Nurse from the Toronto Zombie Walk 2010 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Sexy Black Eye Zombie from the Toronto Zombie Walk 2010 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Captain Jack Zombie from the Toronto Zombie Walk 2010 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Thoughtful Blue Zombie Dude from the Toronto Zombie Walk 2010 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Tiara Zombie from the Toronto Zombie Walk 2010 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Sexy Zombie Nurse With Sexy Zombie Gimp From the Toronto Zombie Walk 2010 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Yellow Eyed Zombie Dude from the Toronto Zombie Walk 2010 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Colourful Zombie from the Toronto Zombie Walk 2010 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




A Lumberjack Zombie from the Toronto Zombie Walk 2010 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Sexy Zombie Donna Troy Black Lantern from the Toronto Zombie Walk 2010 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr

My undead set on flickr


----------



## ions (Oct 23, 2011)

Sexy Red Headed Zombie, Toronto Zombie Walk 2011 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Creepy Zombie, Toronto Zombie Walk 2011 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Angry Business Zombie, Toronto Zombie Walk 2011 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## DanielSather (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow! Number two is pretty creepy lol. Nice Job


----------



## hamir (Oct 26, 2011)

Vow!! Awesome photo's.

Please share your gear details that you used and settings if possible.

Did you do any post-processing?


----------



## outsider (Oct 26, 2011)

Funny this post would come up.
I too was at the Toronto Zombie Walk the past weekend, and just posted some of my photos.

Enjoy some of my work.
http://photo.onsendesigns.com/2011/10/zombie-walk-toronto-2011/


----------



## ions (Oct 27, 2011)

hamir said:


> Vow!! Awesome photo's.
> 
> Please share your gear details that you used and settings if possible.
> 
> Did you do any post-processing?



Thanks!  Very little post processing. Exif is available if you follow the flickr links on all the shots. The pics from 2011 were all taken with the 70-200 Mk II.

S'more:




Another Sexy Zombie Girl Headshot, Toronto Zombie Walk 2011 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Sexy Zombie Girl Headshot, Toronto Zombie Walk 2011 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Happy Killer Zombie Clown, Toronto Zombie Walk 2011 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Zombie Dude, Toronto Zombie Walk 2011 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Burlap Scarecrow, Toronto Zombie Walk 2011 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow, those are some great zombies et al.


----------



## ions (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## ions (Oct 29, 2011)

Dog Brains Are Tasty, Toronto Zombie Walk 2011 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Oct 30, 2013)

Does this angle make me look creepy? Toronto Zombie Walk 2013 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Fall For Something Fabulous, Toronto Zombie Walk 2013 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Vamping Out, Toronto Zombie Walk 2013 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 30, 2013)

That is some great photography there! I'm willing to bet that a couple of those nurses clean up pretty well too!

Jim


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 30, 2013)

Zombie walk? That's just a normal day in the DC metro! ;D


----------



## vargyropoulos (Oct 30, 2013)

This is one of my shots from Comic Con NYC 2013... not sure what the character is supposed to be, several people dressed in similar costume
http://500px.com/photo/48979318


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2013)

Great zombies pictures ions. Well done.


----------



## ions (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 31, 2013)

great shots, man I really need to hit one of these up some time


----------

